# Family Fun at the Smurfe's



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to work Father's Day so we had a little family get together yesterday. It also happened to be my step son and nephew's birthday. We had a crab and shrimp boil along with some good B-Day cake and the kids enjoyed the pool. It was 97 here yesterday so the water felt great. 















I didn't get a chance to snap a pic of any of the shrimp (these pics are from my cell phone), guess I could of pulled a few out of the fridge. They were huge, probably #8 count.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats a nice pool there smurf, must meep you busy with the upkeep. That food looks scrumdiddlyumptious!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

It's not too bad. Since I added the Salt Water Chlorine Generator System to it the upkeep has dropped dramatically. I basically test it daily and throw the robot vac in it to clean it. Once a week I brush it down. That takes about a half hour. The salt system was the best thing I ever did for the pool. The water is much milder, eyes don't burn, suits don't bleach, those with blond hair don't turn green. 


Now I just need to enclose the pool pavilion and air condition it. I have ceiling fans in it but it can still get warm at times. I actually wanted to enclose that pavilion to make into my winery. I don't have near the room in this house as I did in our last house to make wine. *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

I snapped a pic during leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2007)

" Since I added the Salt Water Chlorine Generator System to it the
upkeep has dropped dramatically. And the crabs and the shrimp
must like it !


----------



## Waldo (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like them youngens are having a blast smurf...and thats what it's all about. Those pictures of the crabs n shrimpare making my tummy growl.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2007)

Those shrimp sure look good. The crab would too except I'm allergic to crab and lobsters. Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 10, 2007)

After watching Deadliest Catch on the Discovery Channel, seeing crab makes me think of those guys



, wonder who caught that one.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> After watching Deadliest Catch on the Discovery Channel, seeing crab makes me think of those guys
> 
> 
> 
> , wonder who caught that one.




I did



Lots of places to go crabbing around here.


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 10, 2007)

The crab in the first pic looks like he is about to enjoy a feast, little does he know he is the feast!


Dave


----------



## Trigham (Jun 10, 2007)

Smurfe, Do you boil those crabs and shrimp? if so with what. When I do my mussels n clams I always use a little white wine and celery,onions and a cpl cloves of garlic. Have never cooked shrimpn crab always had them prepared beforeI received them.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Trigham said:


> Smurfe, Do you boil those crabs and shrimp? if so with what. When I do my mussels n clams I always use a little white wine and celery,onions and a cpl cloves of garlic. Have never cooked shrimpn crab always had them prepared beforeI received them.




Yeah, we boil them here. Normally use the same stuff we boil crawfish with. There is numerous (dozens)different brands to buy. I use Zatarain's normally. It is a staple here.


http://shop.zatarains.com/default.php?categories_id=1390


Glad I don't have to order it because it cost half what they want for it on their site. I think I pat $4.50 for a sack size container of Pro Boil. The Brother in law and me were thinking of steaming them (crabs)the next time like they do on the East Coast for a change of pace.


----------



## bj4271 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm originally from the Big Apple where we steamed shellfish, clams, etc. &amp; dipped them in melted butter. Now I'm in La. everything's got to be boiled, whether in oil ot water. All's good!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

I like raw clams and shrimp with homemade cocktail sauce with a lot of fresh
ground horshradish and tabasco until your crying. Lobster and crabs get
boiled unless they are soft shelled, those get lightly beer battered
and go on toast with a little tartar.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## masta (Jun 11, 2007)

With the price of lobster I doubt we will be having any this summer...price average is $14 a lb and $8.99 on sale which is more than double from previous years!


----------



## Trigham (Jun 11, 2007)

masta said:


> With the price of lobster I doubt we will be having any this summer...price average is $14 a lb and $8.99 on sale which is more than double from previous years!




Masta, the catches are way down here in eastern canada, To be exact PEI, I was out trout fishing today again and was fly fishing witha shrimp fly off a wharf and when the lobster fisherman came in I asked how the catches were. They said Up a little today but generally down all over. The price even direct from the fisherman is about 6 or 7 dollars here. The problem is that they really do not want to sell any for cash cause they arent sure they will reach their quotas and they need so many lbs to sell to the wholesalers to meet their money obligations!! I feel bad for them! But thier poor catches drive the price up !! To make a long story short!!


----------



## kutya (Jun 12, 2007)

masta said:


> With the price of lobster I doubt we will be having any this summer...price average is $14 a lb and $8.99 on sale which is more than double from previous years!


I looked at some lobster in here last weekend, it was $24 a pound. I guess that is the price you pay for being land locked.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 12, 2007)

Around here they say if you have to ask the price you can't afford it.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 12, 2007)

Our "Lobsters" only cost 99 cents a pound. We call them Crawfish.




Seriously, I don't know what real Lobster cost here. No one really eats them. What does fresh shrimp cost way up north? *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Trubador (Jun 13, 2007)

smurfe said:


> Our "Lobsters" only cost 99 cents a pound. We call them Crawfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mostly frozen farm raised shrimp here in NY. They taste pretty
good though. Normally 26 to 30 count at about $7 per pound.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 14, 2007)

And I thought Possum Bellies at 22 cents a pound was high!!!


----------



## Trigham (Jun 14, 2007)

Waldo said:


> And I thought Possum Bellies at 22 cents a pound was high!!!




Hey JETHRO What is a possum Belly







And why would you eat it??


----------



## kutya (Jun 14, 2007)

We are paying about $18 lb for fresh shrimp. WE buy frozen as well, they run about $8 lb. Waldo, do you really eat Possum???? Many people eat Tripe around here, but I do not care for it, but then again many people eat Rocky Mountain Oysters too.... I think it's a texture thing with me.... I have eaten both, but do not like it.....


----------

